# Neurectomy-Ulnar & Median Nerves @ Wrist



## TSuarez (Jan 24, 2012)

I need help! One of the surgeons at my practice has asked me what CPT code to use when reporting a neurectomy to treat a stroke patient who has spasticity. He will be transecting the Motor branch - ulnar & median nerves at the wrist.  He will not be repairing anything, simply cutting the nerve.  I came up with 64719 & 64721, but he said no, because he is not repairing anything. 

The surgeon has also asked me to pose the question, "What code would be used for the same procedure that is done for a Morton's neuroma in the foot when the prodedure is done in the hand".

Thank you for any insight that anyone can provide to me!


----------

